# Aires - Lyon?



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, anyone know of an aire, in the region of Lyon airport?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Do you mean this to be in Spain/ portugal touring, if you are referring to Lyon in France? Or are you referring to Leon (?) in Spain. If it's France I'll move it.

And I don't know of any Aires in the Area, also be very wary of Autoroute aires in the area, they are well known for robberies from Mh's .


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry Mike, yes I do mean France, been planning a lot of the Spanish part of our trip!  Poor excuse.
We are heading North after dropping son off at Lyon airport, got site at Macon pencilled in, but hoped there may be somewhere en-route to overnight.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Steve

another mod has moved it for you! 
Just a thought, if you're heading north from spain, this place

free aire at Chusclan

is a few km off the A9 at J22, not far from where the 2 autoroutes merge. A distance before Lyon, but a good quiet (free!) stop off, run by the local wine co-operative (good quality cotes du rhone!) :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Mike, that would have been great - but we will be coming up from Millau region, as we pick our son up at Tolouse airport and plan to have a few days at Gorges du tarn before heading up to Lyon for his flight back.
I will study the maps though, nothing set in stone yet :wink: 

Steve.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> Thanks Mike, that would have been great - but we will be coming up from Millau region, as we pick our son up at Tolouse airport and plan to have a few days at Gorges du tarn before heading up to Lyon for his flight back.
> I will study the maps though, nothing set in stone yet :wink:
> 
> Steve.


Hi Steve

Don't know whether this is any use to you but I reckon about 80km to Lyon airport so will depend on what time you have to be there.

Tournon sur Rhone (Dept. 07).
We've stopped overnight on two or three occasions:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=87219
There are no services on that area, they about 400m away.
There's also a small campsite about 200m north.

Check: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm dept 07 for others in the area.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

"All The Aires France" lists one about 11 miles south of Lyon airport at St Georges D'Esperanche. 
Directions - From the D75, main road, exit roundabout onto D553. At village turn left then right sp "centre ville" then follow sp through village. Tight access through town.
The photo shows two "A" class parked so should be alright.
It's listed as all year and free with 10 spaces.

Good luck

Alec


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Gillian, but a bit off our planned route, I think we shall probably drop Joe off at airport a little earlier, to give us time to get up to Macon, then we can chill for a few days.
Thanks again chaps.
Steve

Edit, just seen Alecs post. Did not notice that one in my book Alec. Can check that one out on way to airport, Cheers.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> Thanks Gillian, but a bit off our planned route, I think we shall probably drop Joe off at airport a little earlier, to give us time to get up to Macon, then we can chill for a few days.
> Thanks again chaps.
> Steve
> 
> Edit, just seen Alecs post. Did not notice that one in my book Alec. Can check that one out on way to airport, Cheers.


Sorry, Steve I think I misunderstood.
I was thinking that you were travelling towards Lyon and wanted an overnight *before* going to the airport to drop off your son.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

autostratus said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gillian, but a bit off our planned route, I think we shall probably drop Joe off at airport a little earlier, to give us time to get up to Macon, then we can chill for a few days.
> ...


No probs, think its sorted now  
Its all falling into place slowly.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just wanted to add that Macon Aire is one of our very favourite, we have spent many a night there waking next to the river and so close to the town is great. 

Pics of it are on the map and in Aires section. 

Mandy


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Mandy, I think we shall have a night there


----------

